# Advice about giniuea pigs



## Zena Wright (Apr 29, 2017)

Mybrother has about 4 guinea pigs, I which about 2 years ago he had to move to temporary accommodation which meant the pigs could not go with him, so he asked my mother if she would look after them for him. Which of courses she agreed to. 
However 2 years on and my mother still has these guinea pigs. She's is declining in health and it preparing to go to a care home, 
She's told my brother on numerous occasions that she can't cope with the guinea pigs, and has asked him to either take them back or find a new home for them, in which he has done neither. 
My question is as the pigs have been living there for so long, are they classed as abandoned or has my mother got a right to rehome them herself? 
Before anyone asks, I offered to my mother that I'll take them (as a huge animal lover, I hate to see animals suffer or be neglected) but my brother and I don't see eye to eye, and doesn't want me to have them.
Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As she has had them for so long I would personally try & rehome them through a guinea pig rescue, it doesn't look as if your brother is really that bothered if they have been left for 2 years, especially if he is now in a position to take them himself but hasn't.

Just spoke to my other half & he said maybe also talk to your local police or Citizen's Advice to see what the legal implications are, that way you will be 100% sure where your mum stands.


----------



## Zena Wright (Apr 29, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> As she has had them for so long I would personally try & rehome them through a guinea pig rescue, it doesn't look as if your brother is really that bothered if they have been left for 2 years, especially if he is now in a position to take them himself but hasn't.
> 
> Just spoke to my other half & he said maybe also talk to your local police or Citizen's Advice to see what the legal implications are, that way you will be 100% sure where your mum stands.


Thank you for that advice. I do have contacts of a few rescue centres. My mother did tell him about them, so he can re-home them himself, but as of yet he's not made the call. 
I will speak to my local support officer, see where she stands legally. 
Thank you again.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck


----------

